
Apple Is Withdrawing Safari's Do Not Track Feature - Jaruzel
https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/07/apple-removes-safari-do-not-track/
======
lixtra
I would prefer if DNT was used to prevent those GDPR cookie warning popups and
just respect my wishes just as the visited site expects me to respect their
copyright.

Obviously DNT is not a hard protection for privacy just like (c) 2019 doesn't
protect your copyright.

